# tug DEXTEROUS



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Attatched I hope are photos of nearly complete vessel in colours of about 1946 47. Anyone know port of register at that time. 45 registered Leith and 1960 London under BP. When did it change? Also any info on where vessel worked and what did as ZURMAND 1958 to 1966. BP archives tried but could not help. I presume Persian Gulf. 
As Dexterous did to salvage jobs in Indian Ocean 1956 any info.
John Gunning


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

J Gunnig said:


> Attatched I hope are photos of nearly complete vessel in colours of about 1946 47. Anyone know port of register at that time. 45 registered Leith and 1960 London under BP. When did it change? Also any info on where vessel worked and what did as ZURMAND 1958 to 1966. BP archives tried but could not help. I presume Persian Gulf.
> As Dexterous did to salvage jobs in Indian Ocean 1956 any info.
> John Gunning


You can check the tug out in the Gallery, under "ZURMAND" or "DEXTEROUS". Plus some information from the posts.


----------

